# Haggis bashing



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Cool game. My high score so far is 918.

Bash the Haggis
[flash width=500 height=350:159f88d1e2]http://www.masscops.com/phpBB2/flash/haggis/haggis.swf[/flash:159f88d1e2]


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

882 is my highest. I like the background music.


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

How about seeing how short you can hit it (not 0)... the shortest I got was 100. My longest to date, 923.


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

Longest 777 to date . I will have to play some more. :lol: :lol: B:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

859 high
90 low


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Does anyone else notice that the charachter looks a lot like Groundskeeper Willie? :lol:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

This game is fun, but it can drive you mad.

Best score=755 :x 
lowest=0 :twisted:


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

*836* B: good times B:


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

919...I'm addicted! :baby01:


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

881/96 B:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

915 is my longest. 821 before that. My shortest was 75.


----------



## Cadet101 (Nov 6, 2002)

872 so far. . .


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

897....I feel it now baby.  :whaasup:


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

913/81 cool game!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

933/88


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

High Score 923 great game


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

new low 82 / high 893.... can't seem to get into the 900's


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

I didn't realize this game was sooo addicting......


Can't sleep.....Haggis will eat me.......can't sleep....Haggis will eat me......can't sleep...Haggis will eat me.....


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

Low - 88, Highest scores are all in the 700's, gues I'm more of a utility haggis basher...


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

898 still looking for that 900 barrier


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Ahh, I couldn't stop playing! It was like way back in the day, when I first got minesweeper on my 286 computer. Longest so far is a 859, and shortest (other than zero) is 108.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I couldn't stop playing either... I finally stopped myself after I hit a good one... 

Longest: 926
Shortest: 93


----------



## LKat20 (May 7, 2004)

I love these brainless games...can we say addiction?...I just got 918...how maddening!


----------

